# What do I need to be throwing



## GreyBow (Oct 28, 2013)

So I've been down here a couple days.
I haven't caught anything where I've been trying.
(around the Pensacola Bay Bridge)


So I leave for home in GA tomorrow but before I leave
I wanted to try my hand at pier fishing from the Pensacola Beach Gulf Pier.

**My question is**:
What should I throw to have the best chance of catching a fish, 
any fish.
I have a gotcha plug already. Are the spanish active right now? 
What else should I consider getting/using? 
Is my inshore equipment beefy enough for the pier?
Any advice is welcome!


PS - I know it costs to go on there. $6-7 right?
(which stings a little because my temp license is going to waste but what can ya do.)


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Get a couple pomp jigs on go where there is a bunch of people throwing them and do what they do 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

With inshore tackle, I would use the gotcha for the spanish. I would go to gulf breeze bait and tackle and buy live sandfleas. Rig a carolina rig and a smaller circle hook for pompano near the sand bar. With the carolina rig and sand fleas you can catch pompano, red drum, blackdrum, or a sheepshead if your lucky


----------

